# Mouthwash



## CaraAmericana (Feb 10, 2008)

So unfortunely MUA doesn't have any reviews on mouthwash that I could find. And I am thinking of buying my own. Me and my son share to save on cost. So we are using the Listerine Cool Agent but I kinda want to feel like a grownup again lol.....

Se tell me Ladies...


Which mouthwash is your favorite?

Which mouthwash is your kryptonite?

Does anyone use Biotene? Like/hate it?

Thanks!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 10, 2008)

I use Listerine..the blue (mint) one, or the green one.  It gets the job done.


----------



## *KT* (Feb 10, 2008)

Fav: Crest Pro Health... bonus, it's what my dentist recommends 
Hate: Listerine, I've tried every flavor and despise them all 

Funny part is Costco now has Crest Pro Health, so we have two gigantic bottles of it.

edit: I take that back, I've tried every Listerine flavor but the Cool Agent Blue 'kids' variety.  I'd found Crest Pro Health by the time that flavor came out.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 10, 2008)

ohh yes listerine is BOMB lol and if the green one is too strong, then take the orange one.. its less intense but still works real good..


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 10, 2008)

I second KT.  Crest Pro Health


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

I use Tom's


----------



## ash10spro (Feb 10, 2008)

I use Listerine in both the green and blue mint flavors.


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 11, 2008)

I prefer Crest Pro Health.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 11, 2008)

I use listerine. I forget if its blue or green but I only like to use Listerine. It burns. Its a burn that I hate to love. I hate that it burns....but it makes me feel clean.

The crest one doesn't burn. It feels like I'm rinsing my mouth with mint water. Ew.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
The crest one doesn't burn. It feels like I'm rinsing my mouth with mint water. Ew._


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I prefer Crest Pro Health._

 
ditto!


----------



## genuss (Feb 11, 2008)

I like Biotene, it works for me, its a bit pricier but it doesn't burn like listerine!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 11, 2008)

I use Act Restoring Mouth Wash - I have weakened enamel (thanks, braces!) so I use this twice a day to help rebuild it.  I have noticed a difference since using it for the past six months, and it gives me fresh breath and a slightly milder burn than Listerine.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 12, 2008)

Crest Pro Health.  I look for alcohol free mouthwashes. Alcohol dries out the mucus membranes of the mouth and that can cause bad breath.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow kuuipo, I did not know that!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 13, 2008)

crest pro health. 

Listerene has toooo much alcohol in it, and its not good for your mouth.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 14, 2008)

My Fave mouthwash is the Listerine Prerinse whitening mouthwash! I can't live without it!!

I usually don't use mouthwash after I brush...but throughout the day I will rinse with Crest Pro Health! I hate any mouthwash that stings!!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you all for you answers
I did end up buying Listerine Tooth Defense (purple)


----------

